# Einladungsprogramm Linuxtage 2006

## sirro

Ich hab zwar schon eine Karte, aber ich kenne hier mindestens einen, der noch eine sucht, also schlage ich vor, dass sich die Community ähnlich wie im letzten Jahr in einem Thread organisiert und Einladungen austauscht.

Da dieses Jahr das System anscheinend etwas anders ist als im letzten Jahr, kann man die Regeln nicht so einfach übernehmen. Aber ich schlage folgende neuen Regeln vor:

Wer Interesse an einer Einladung hat, hängt eine Antwort an diesen Thread an 

 Wer eine Einladung über diesen Thread bekommt und weitere Karten zugelost bekommt, der muss davon mindestens eine auch an diesen Thread zurückgeben.

Wenn ich Karten zugelost bekomme, werde ich als Initiator dieses Threads natuerlich auch was abgeben  :Wink:  Amne hat zugesagt den Thread zu pinnen, wenn es interessant wird.

----------

## Dr. Nein

Das könnte ich sein, ich hätte gerne eine  :Wink: 

----------

## mr_elch

Na prima, darauf habe ich schon gewartet!   :Wink:   Würde mich ebenfalls über ein Community-Ticket freuen und die restlichen dann wieder weitergeben. Hat übrigens wunderbar funktioniert letztes Jahr!

Einladung erhalten, vielen Dank! 

Ich warte nun auf zugeloste Einladungen zum Weitergeben Last edited by mr_elch on Wed Mar 29, 2006 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sohalt

Hi,

braucht man eine Einladung um dort reinzukommen oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?

(Sorry, ich war noch nie da)

MfG,

sohalt

----------

## psyqil

 *sohalt wrote:*   

> braucht man eine Einladung um dort reinzukommen oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden

 Man braucht eine Karte. Die kann man auch kaufen, aber...

Ich hätte gerne eine Einladung!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sohalt

Ich habe auch interresse  :Smile: 

Danke!

----------

## derFrank

Auch ich würde mich über eine Einladung freuen und dann natürlich hier weitergeben...

EDIT: Hab grade eine Einladung von thedude0001 bekommen, warte nun auch auf zugeloste Einladungen seitens des Veranstalters um diese dann hier weiterzugeben...

derFrankLast edited by derFrank on Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich nehm auch gerne eine.

Wie schaut das denn aus, wenn ich dann an dem Datum doch leider nicht kann...?

Kann ich sie dann einem von euch noch schnell in die Hand drücken?

Tobi

----------

## kswtch

Ich würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen.

Und wie in den vergangenen Jahren, ist der Termin schon fest im Kalender eingetragen  :Wink: 

Übrigens: Karten können im Vorverkauf für 5 Euro/Stück zzgl. 5 Euro pro Bestellung (nicht pro Karte) über diese Webseite erworben werden: http://www.lob.de/linuxtag

edit: habe mir eine Karte gekauft, an mich bitte keine Einladung senden.Last edited by kswtch on Tue Apr 11, 2006 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mc-max

mag mich auch beteiligen und bräuchte auch eine Karte.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß.

max

----------

## DerCorny

Ja, ich würde auch gerne mitmachen.

----------

## sirro

Gerade werden auf netzpolitik.org einige Einladungen verteilt.

----------

## mr_elch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie schaut das denn aus, wenn ich dann an dem Datum doch leider nicht kann...?
> 
> Kann ich sie dann einem von euch noch schnell in die Hand drücken?
> ...

 

Die Karte wird auf Deinen Namen registriert, von daher sollte das eigentlich nicht gehen. Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, daß ich irgendwann mal an der Kasse nach einem Ausweis gefragt worden wäre...  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

OK. Danke für die Antwort.

Wie schauts denn aus, mit den Karten hat hier schon jemand welche bekommen?

Tobi

----------

## mr_elch

Wie es aussieht bekomme ich heute eine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

*haben will*

----------

## Dr. Nein

Einladung versendet an: mr_elch

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

> Wie es aussieht bekomme ich heute eine 

 

Woher wusstest du?  :Wink: 

----------

## m.b.j.

*freu* 

Ich hätte auch gerne eine der Karten!

Ich hätte doch fast glatt vergessen mal ins Diskussionsforum zu schaun, bei der suche nach diesem Thread.

----------

## mr_elch

Also ich hab eben meine Einladung freigeschaltet (vielen Dank, Dr. Nein) und mit Bedauern festgestellt, daß es sich dabei nur um einen Ticket-Gutschein für EINEN Tag handelt!? Ich werde aber 2-3 Tage auf dem Linuxtag sein, was nun? Muß ich jetzt für jeden Messetag eine weitere Einladung für mich bunkern? Also das Konzept von letzten Jahr hat mir deutlich besser gefallen, da gabs ne Karte für alle Messetage. 

Ich habe bisher auch keinerlei Einladungen erhalten, die ich weiterverschenken könnte. Ihr müsst Euch also noch etwas gedulden. Gab's letztes Jahr nicht auch direkt ein Ticket zum Weiterverschenken?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## smg

Ja, ich hätte auch gerne eine Einladung.

Werde alle Einladungen an den Thread zurückgeben.

Bye.

----------

## nightmarez

Huhu,

ich hätte auch interesse an einer einladung.

lg

lethe

----------

## smg

*bump*

----------

## dakra

*meld*

Würde auch gerne eine Einladung bekommen.

Grüße dakra

----------

## thedude0001

Ich habe noch einige (7) Tickets abzugeben, da ich aber Name und Email-Adresse zum verschicken brauche bitte ich um entsprechende PNs.

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

Löscht mich, hab mich vertan. Sry.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hätte noch (4) Tickets im Angebot, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.

Achja, ich halte es für durchaus sinnvoll, dass jeder der ein Ticket haben möchte, einen Eintrag der folgenden Form erstellt:

 *Quote:*   

> Name:
> 
> Vorname:
> 
> Email:
> ...

 

So (oder zumindest so ähnlich) hatten wir das letztes Jahr gemacht und ich fand das durchaus gut gelungen so.

----------

## ness01

Ich hab hier noch 8 tickets (sry fÃ¼r das duplikat, hatte vergessen, dass die suche die deutschen foren nicht mit einbezieht).

Da ich relativ selten hier unterwegs bin, bitte bei wunsch eine mail an mich e_mc_h2@web.de

----------

## dertobi123

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich hätte noch (4) Tickets im Angebot, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
> 
> Achja, ich halte es für durchaus sinnvoll, dass jeder der ein Ticket haben möchte, einen Eintrag der folgenden Form erstellt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Name:
> ...

 

Mit einem "Eintrag der folgenden Form" meine ich ausdrücklich diesen Thread, weder PMs noch Emails noch sonst was.

----------

## return13

Also ich hätte gern 2 wenn das geht...

Name: ------

Vorname: ----

Email: ------

Einladung erhalten von: ness01

Von mir eingeladen: T. Weinreicht

Edit:

dG

<ESC>:wq

----------

## ness01

return13: ich hab dir doch einladungen geschickt.

dertobi123: das problem bei dem vorgeschlagenem verfahren ist, dass mÃ¶glicherweise mehrere leute gleichzeitig eine einladung an den selben nutzer schicken,

----------

## return13

echt?

Also ich hab ehrlich nichts bekommen...

Ich check jetzt nochmal ob der Spamschutz irgendwas abgefangen hat...

Edit:

Jup, lag am gmx Spamschutz...

DANKE

----------

## dertobi123

 *ness01 wrote:*   

> dertobi123: das problem bei dem vorgeschlagenem verfahren ist, dass mÃ¶glicherweise mehrere leute gleichzeitig eine einladung an den selben nutzer schicken,

 

Ist bei PMs, Emails o.ä. auch nicht anders. So bleibt ein mindestmaß an Transparenz erhalten.

----------

## sohalt

Name: Graf

Vorname: Alexander

Email: sohalt [at] gmail [dot] com

Einladung erhalten von: Tobias Scherbaum

Von mir eingeladen: Noch keiner

Vielen Dank!

----------

## Finswimmer

so. Ich bin schon seit Donnerstag in dem Programm drin, hab also schon eine Karte.

Leider kann ich noch keinem eine andere Karte abtreten, da ich ja nur die eine bekomme...

Es heißt, es werden jeden Tag neue Karten verlost...Aber ich hab noch gar keine bekommen...

Liegt es daran, dass ich schon immer Pech mit solchen "Lotterien" hatte, oder an was anderem?

Tobi

----------

## mr_elch

Geht mir genauso, ich warte schon seit 4 Wochen auf weitere Tickets...

----------

## PizzA-Calz0nE

Outch, sorry.  :Smile:  Editiert nach formalen Vorgaben:

Name: Burchert

Vorname: Christoph

Email: admin{at}incast-security.de

Einladung erhalten von: Tobias Scherbaum

Von mir eingeladen: -

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand eine Einladung geben könnte.  :Smile: 

Edit: Vielen Dank, dertobi123!  :Smile: Last edited by PizzA-Calz0nE on Sun Apr 30, 2006 3:28 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## return13

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Ich hätte noch (4) Tickets im Angebot, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
> 
> Achja, ich halte es für durchaus sinnvoll, dass jeder der ein Ticket haben möchte, einen Eintrag der folgenden Form erstellt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Name:
> ...

 

----------

## slick

<werbung>

Wer auf dem Linuxtag ist, sollte auch die Gelegenheit nutzen sich mal YaCy anzuschauen. (Stand 945 - Vortrag am 03.05.2006, Saal 11B, 15:00-16:00 Uhr.) Hat ja inzwischen einen guten Gentoo-Support. 

</werbung>

----------

## derFrank

Hoffe ich werd hier nicht zu offtopic im Thread..

Da ich mittlerweile ein Ticket hab suche ich jetzt noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum LinuxTag.

Fährt irgendjemand aus Köln oder Umgebung nach Wiesbaden? Werde nur 1 Tag bleiben, wobei ich recht flexibel bin an welchem Tag.

Würd mich natürlich an Spritkosten beteiligen, nur kratzen die Bahntickets von ca 30 EUR pro Fahrt doch empfindlich an meinem Studentenbudget...

Gruss 

Frank

----------

## dertobi123

Ich fahr wohl am Samstag mit der Bahn, Stichwort "Schönes-Wochenend Ticket".

Edit: Achja, ich fahr von Oberhausen aus mit dem RE5 über Koblenz, der auch in Köln halt macht  :Wink: Last edited by dertobi123 on Tue May 02, 2006 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

 *derFrank wrote:*   

> Würd mich natürlich an Spritkosten beteiligen, nur kratzen die Bahntickets von ca 30 EUR pro Fahrt doch empfindlich an meinem Studentenbudget...

 

Es gibt fuer die Strecke Koeln-Wiesbaden auch Freizeit-Tickets, die einen fuer 30 in der ICE-Direktverbindung (und nur damit) hin und zurueck bringen. Weiss aber nicht ob es da noch welche gibt...

Wenn nicht, hilft vielleicht auch ein Freizeit-Ticket bis Mainz und von da aus mit der S-Bahn (&asymp; 2) weiter nach Wiesbaden.

----------

## derFrank

Hey super, danke für die Antworten, 30 Euro kann ich dann schon besser verkraften.. werd mich dann wohl am Donnerstag auf den Weg nach Wiesbaden machen...

..und sollte mich in Zunkunft mal besser über die Sondertarife bei der Bahn informieren, bin wohl als ehemaliger Autobesitzer zu sehr verwöhnt...  :Wink: 

----------

